# icing on the cake



## morgadinha

Olá!
Qual o sentido de algo que "is icing on the cake", como no seguinte exemplo:

"A man secretly wants their partner to be pleased. A man's own pleasure is icing on the cake."

Thanks!


----------



## Vanda

Morgadinha dos canaviais! Achei! 

_Icing on the cake_ é uma expressão:
When one great thing happens, then another great thing happens on top of it, the second thing is *the icing on the cake*.

Agora é só achar uma expressão em português correspondente. Sopa no mel?


----------



## PaulaCF

Oi!

Meu inglês não é dos melhores, mas vou tentar rs
Acho que essa expressão significa aprimorar algo que já estava bom.

Creio que essa frase queira dizer que o prazer do homem é aprimorar-se, para dar cada vez mais prazer ao seu parceiro.

Espero ter ajudado  Mas é melhor esperarmos a opinião de alguém que tenha maior conhecimento da língua.​


----------



## Lusitania

"É a cereja no topo do bolo!" é a expressão mais adequada penso eu. Não sei é se ele se derrete  Será?

Aqui "Sopa no mel" dizemos quando queremos dizer que essa situação veio mesmo a calhar.


----------



## olivinha

A idéia é que já temos o bolo, great!, melhor ainda se pusermos o glacê no bolo.

If I may, here’s a personal anecdote with this expression:
Ainda me lembro da primeira parte dos exames (midterms e finals) de um grande professor de Inglês que tive na faculdade: 
“Please briefly define the terms below. An appropriate example would be “icing on the cake”.
Para conseguir um A+, não podíamos deixar de acrescentar o glacê nas respostas. 
O

Lusitania,
O seu feliz exemplo “é a cereja no topo do bolo” me fez lembrar outra expressão adocicada em inglês quando um está a pedir algo insistentemente e diz: “please, pretty please, pretty please with a cherry on top”.


----------



## FranParis

Lusitania said:


> "É a cereja no topo do bolo!"


 
Similar à expressão francesa : c'est la cerise sur le gâteau!


----------



## Lusitania

Não conhecia a expressão em francês, mas em inglês já tinha ouvido "put the cherry on the top". 

Outra expressão que temos aqui e penso que no Brasil também é "seria ouro sobre azul". Também há em pt/br Olivinha?


----------



## Vanda

Não sou a Olivinha, mas posso dizer que a expressão é conhecida. Agora, sobre ser usada... hummm... nunca ouvi, apenas li.


----------



## Lusitania

Oi Vanda,

E no Brasil existe alguma expressão deste tipo?


----------



## ryce

Depende um pouco do contexto mas acho que a expressão:

"_A azeitona da empada"  

_cabe nesse caso


----------



## olivinha

ryce said:


> "_A azeitona da empada" _


Bem-vind@ aos foros, Ryce.
Ótima lembrança.


----------



## a_catarina

Morgadinha, 
Se quiser sair do campo lexical dos bolos, penso que também se adequa a expressão "é ouro sobre azul" que também significa que algo é perfeito ou corre de forma favorável.


----------



## ryce

olivinha said:


> Bem-vind@ aos foros, Ryce.
> Ótima lembrança.


 
Uma honra.........rs


----------



## anjinho

Como é que que "é ouro sobre azul" tem este significa?


----------



## Carfer

anjinho said:


> Como é que que "é ouro sobre azul" tem este significa?


 
É uma excelente combinação de cores e, provavelmente aquela em que o ouro melhor sobressai, mas talvez tenha outra explicação.


----------



## coolbrowne

Minha gente, se me permitem,

O sentido que não vi claramente refletido na maioria dos "posts" é o de *adicional*, quase _supérfluo_, ao contário de _ideal_. Talvez seja bom rever um pouco da cultura envolvida: conseguir assar um bolo decente (sem estar "solado") é uma grande conquista na cultura tradicional americana (não sei se britânica também). Nesse contexto, o glac*ê* (pardonnez moi, M. *FranParis*) seria um extra inesperado.

Nesse sentido, ao tempo em que pego carona (boléia) nas boas-vindas de *olivinha *, a _idéia_ de *ryce* é perfeita





ryce said:


> "_A azeitona da empada"_


O problema que eu vejo (desculpe, *ryce*, mas tradução dá um trabalho...) nunca ouvi esta expressão especificamente (conheço "não vou por azeitona na empada de ninguén" e quejandos). Espero que noss@s estimad@s colegas confirmem ou corrijam.

Até mais ver...


----------



## andre luis

Uma expressão usada no sul do Brasil é "*Melhor do que a encomenda" ou "Melhor  que a encomenda"...*


----------



## olivinha

coolbrowne said:


> Nesse sentido, ao tempo em que pego carona (boléia) nas boas-vindas de *olivinha *, a _idéia_ de *ryce* é perfeitaO problema que eu vejo (desculpe, *ryce*, mas tradução dá um trabalho...) nunca ouvi esta expressão especificamente (conheço "não vou por azeitona na empada de ninguén" e quejandos). Espero que noss@s estimad@s colegas confirmem ou corrijam.
> 
> Até mais ver...


Oi, Cool.
Olhe só o que encontrei:
Com a palestra A Azeitona da Empada – o detalhe que faz toda a diferença, o Iguatemi Caxias do Sul recebe os lojistas do Shopping nesta sexta-feira, 30 de maio, para um café da manhã especial, no Hotel Intercity...

Ora então não é isso o _icing on the cake_: o detalhe que faz toda a diferença? A azeitona tá lá para dar um pouco de alegria a secura da empada, isso sim, sem caroço por favor.


----------



## Vanda

Esta expressão é muito usada por nosso pessoal,  a da azeitona na empada, o algo mais, aquilo que faltava, o toque final, etc...


----------



## coolbrowne

Thank you ladies, for enlightening me 


olivinha said:


> Com a palestra A Azeitona da Empada...





Vanda said:


> Esta expressão é muito usada por nosso pessoal, a da azeitona na empada...


Cumprimentos


----------



## ryce

olivinha said:


> Oi, Cool.
> Olhe só o que encontrei:
> Com a palestra A Azeitona da Empada – o detalhe que faz toda a diferença, o Iguatemi Caxias do Sul recebe os lojistas do Shopping nesta sexta-feira, 30 de maio, para um café da manhã especial, no Hotel Intercity...
> 
> Ora então não é isso o _icing on the cake_: o detalhe que faz toda a diferença? A azeitona tá lá para dar um pouco de alegria a secura da empada, isso sim, sem caroço por favor.



A expressão " azeitona na empada" , pelo menos aqui no Rio de Janeiro, nunca é usada no sentido  de ser um detalhe que faz toda diferença...

Isso é coisa de marketeiro pra vender livro e/ou palestra  

tipo: J
*Jesus, O Maior Executivo Que Já Existiu - Lições Práticas De Liderança Para Os Dias De Hoje - Charles C. Manz | Cod do item:307635*


----------



## ryce

Vanda said:


> Esta expressão é muito usada por nosso pessoal,  a da azeitona na empada, o algo mais, aquilo que faltava, o toque final, etc...



Querida Vanda,

Eu ouvia quando mais novo tanto de um professor de matemática quanto de um comentarista de futebol que tambem nao lembro o nome a seguinte expressao:

*"muita filigrana"* que no meu entender demonstra, seja na solucão do problema matematico, seja no lance do jogo, algo que contém um preciosismo desnecessário...


Alias, hoje em dia penso que cada vez mais devemos buscar a simplicidade 
Como diria Leo Da Vinci: *Simplicity is the ultimate sophistication.*

ou nas palavras do mestre (Antoine de Saint-Exupery).
_*
"Perfection  is achieved not when there is nothing more to add, but rather when there is nothing more to take away." *_

PEACE.....

RYCE


----------



## olivinha

ryce said:


> A expressão " azeitona na empada" , pelo menos aqui no Rio de Janeiro, nunca é usada no sentido de ser um detalhe que faz toda diferença...


 
O que representaria a azeitona então? 
Igual que "the icing on the cake", a azeitona serve muito bem como metáfora "do detalhe que faz toda a diferença", this of course in my most humble and "carioca" opinion.


----------



## ryce

olivinha said:


> O que representaria a azeitona então?
> Igual que "the icing on the cake", a azeitona serve muito bem como metáfora "do detalhe que faz toda a diferença", this of course in my most humble and "carioca" opinion.



A meu ver a azeitona representa um "extra"....  um detalhe mesmo

Eu discordo na verdade é da opinião do marketeiro.. de que FAZ TODA A DIFERENÇA...

A azeitona seria um "plus"...

Na minha opinião uma boa empada vai continuar sendo uma boa empada com azeitona ou sem, alias eu prefiro sem pois nem gosto de azeitona


----------



## white_ray

anjinho said:


> Como é que que "é ouro sobre azul" tem este significa?





Carfer said:


> É uma excelente combinação de cores e, provavelmente aquela em que o ouro melhor sobressai, mas talvez tenha outra explicação.


Outra sugestão:
- “O prazer pessoal do homem é lucro/é bonus!”

Na minha opinião a expressão _“ouro sobre azul”_ adapta-se bem ao contexto.

Encontrei varias explicações mais ou menos parecidas com a do Carfer, incluindo a seguinte:
_"A origem da expressão "ouro sobre azul" tem a ver com a excelência atingida por ourives e fabricantes de armas portugueses durante o Século XVI. A qualidade atingida em mosquetes, espingardas, armas brancas e outras era cobiçada e nunca imitada. Os canos de mosquetes e protectores de espadas eram polidos e pintados em cor negra tão elaborada que possuia reflexos azuis. Pondo em cima deste material fina filigrana de puro ouro fazia um contraste excelente. "Ouro sobre azul" significa qualquer coisa que completa um objecto ou acção que por si já excelente. Só as melhores armas e armaduras eram merecedoras de levar o retoque final no mais fino ouro. Toda esta tecnologia teve o seu fim em Alcácer Quibir onde os melhores trajes e material de guerra foi totalmente eliminado. As melhores armas e objectos tiveram de ser pagos em resgate e após a ocupação filipina esta tecnologia e seu significado desapareceu pois as cores da coroa do Império de Carlos V não eram nem ouro nem azul. É raro encontrar-se objectos deste período mas a expressão "ouro sobre azul" sinal de excelência, ficará para sempre."_

wr


----------



## ryce

Disvirtuando um pouco o tema, acho que a idéia de Gran Finale pode ser pertinente em um outro contexto

outras ideias que giram em torno disso ( e um otimo Wiki que eu nao conhecia)  estão no site  wiki Proverds ( não consigo postar links ainda)


wikiproverbs ponto com procurara All well that ends well



bom FDS


----------

